# La Roma su Bruno Peres



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2015)

Come riporta Di Marzio la Roma vuole *Bruno Peres *esterno offensivo del Torino, i giallorossi avrebbero già superato la concorrenza del Porto per quanto riguarda l'ingaggio resta da trovare l'accordo con i granata, il presidente del Torino Urbano Cairo parte da una richiesta di* 20 milioni.*


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2015)

Quanto mi piace, per rendimento secondo me è stato il miglior esterno del campionato.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2015)

Anche secondo me è forte ma 20 mln non sono pochi...a 10-12 sarebbe da prendere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quanto mi piace, per rendimento secondo me è stato il miglior esterno del campionato.



d'accordo


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Aprile 2015)

Daje che con Bruno Peres vingerede lo scudetto ahahahah


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me è forte ma 20 mln non sono pochi...a 10-12 sarebbe da prendere.



Venti mi pare una sparata bella grossa. Prendi come riferimento Danilo appena passato dal Porto al Real Madrid per circa 30 milioni. Gioca da anni in Europa, ha esperienza UEFA, gioca con la nazionale brasiliana. L'esterno del Torino invece è alla prima esperienza europea e non è nel giro della nazionale, ne vale al massimo la metà. Non più di 15, che già non sono pochi. 

Comunque Bruno Peres, Darmian e Widmer sono sicuramente i tre laterali più interessanti di questo campionato italiano.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Venti mi pare una sparata bella grossa. Prendi come riferimento Danilo appena passato dal Porto al Real Madrid per circa 30 milioni. Gioca da anni in Europa, ha esperienza UEFA, gioca con la nazionale brasiliana. L'esterno del Torino invece è alla prima esperienza europea e non è nel giro della nazionale, ne vale al massimo la metà. Non più di 15, che già non sono pochi.
> 
> Comunque Bruno Peres, Darmian e Widmer sono sicuramente i tre laterali più interessanti di questo campionato italiano.



Ma Peres tra questi è l'unico che mi dà la sensazione di arrivare a diventare un top, o quasi. Darmian è un buon giocatore ma non lo vedrei bene in una big (o almeno è una spanna sotto per esempio a Danilo), e Widmer forse è ancora peggio, sarebbe un buon rincalzo in una grande squadra.


----------



## Renegade (17 Aprile 2015)

Erede naturale di Maicon. Come al solito Sabatini ci vede lungo. Chissà cosa gli è preso a Gennaio. 

Bruno Peres è il miglior terzino di spinta di questo campionato e forse tra i migliori in Europa. Dopotutto l'era dei grandi terzini si è chiusa da tempo. Prima c'erano Maldini, Zanetti, Cafu, Carlos e tanti altri. Oggi i migliori sono Marcelo ma soprattutto Alaba. Grandi calciatori, ma nulla di che.

Per quanto mi riguarda vedo Darmian più come un terzino da doppia fase. Forse il più vicino a Zambrotta. Prenderei entrambi tutta la vita. Quindi la Roma avrebbe tale soluzione sulle fasce:

Fascia Sinistra:
Holebas 
Torosidis (sa giocare su entrambe le fasce)

Fascia Destra:
Darmian
Bruno Peres

Ceduti:
Maicon in Brasile
Cole in USA
Balzaretti rescissione consensuale


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Peres tra questi è l'unico che mi dà la sensazione di arrivare a diventare un top, o quasi. Darmian è un buon giocatore ma non lo vedrei bene in una big (o almeno è una spanna sotto per esempio a Danilo), e Widmer forse è ancora peggio, sarebbe un buon rincalzo in una grande squadra.



Widmer rispetto agli altri è più giovane e questo è il suo primo anno veramente da titolare, sta crescendo costantemente. Bruno Peres ha qualità atletiche fuori dal comune, tecnicamente bravino, deve migliorare da un punto di vista tattico e dell'approcio, vedremo. Darmian è più una certezza, è un giocatore che si sta completando e sa fare meglio degli altri entrambe le fasi.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Widmer rispetto agli altri è più giovane e questo è il suo primo anno veramente da titolare, sta crescendo costantemente. Bruno Peres ha qualità atletiche fuori dal comune, tecnicamente bravino, deve migliorare da un punto di vista tattico e dell'approcio, vedremo. Darmian è più una certezza, è un giocatore che si sta completando e sa fare meglio degli altri entrambe le fasi.



Infatti una cosa che penalizza Peres è che imho non è nè un terzino nè un'ala d'attacco. E le grandi squadre difficilmente giocano a 3. Dovrebbe imparare a difendere bene e può diventare un terzino top.


----------



## Black1897 (17 Aprile 2015)

Cairo fa l'affare del secolo se lo vende a quelle cifre..


----------

